# Creek Chub Fly Fishing - Hall of Fame City



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Had some time this early afternoon to kill while on business in Canton...so I walked along my favorite creek and caught some nice Creek Chubs on a size #14 black/brown pheasant tail nymph....Caught and Released about 20 of those little guys...and alot of them had some nice color to them...a couple of people were shocked to see me catch fish in there and asked if I was going to use them for bait...and my reply was "absolutely not"...I catch and release those...it seemed the further I went downstream the bigger they got...a couple of them were in the 10" range....only fished for about 40 minutes and left before the rains came....

Photos removed 10 Aug 2013


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful fish. For their size, chubs put up a pretty decent fight.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I use a fly tha looks like a misquito larva on a tenkara rod to fish for them 
Roy
P.S. I was fishing apple creek outside of Wooster in 1979 or 80 and caught a 13 1/2 in chub on a rebel craw


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I was there for the silver dollar derby dog race. Do they still hold it? and do they still do the chicken dinners? Yum  There is a bridge across apple creek on the road into that club I caught that chub below that bridge I thought I had a trout or smallie. Water was high and murky. The chub I caught was so much bigger than any I had seen I still remember it today 

I had that rod in twelve foot. I broke it, my fault but, had an issue getting it repaired . Paul made it right  expecting a stone fly rod in today. 

By the way at 16 or 17 (1978 or 79) I didn't know apple creek was catch and release. So I ate a couple of y'alls trout, my apologies If it is of any consultation those trout along with a few morals found there were rolled in jiffy corn muffin mix fried in bacon grease in a army mess kit. It was a meal equal to anything available in a 5 star restaurant
Roy


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Big chubs in the creek by my house love small foam hoppers. They can be fun on light gear!


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I know it isn't law to release in apple creek ,but trout unlimited paid for the stocking I appreciate them putting fish in for me to catch. Today the only way I would keep one is if it was gill hooked and not going to survive. the few times a year I clean fish it is nearly always so I don't waste a fish. It is a shame the creek is damaged for trout 
I came there to the wayne county **** hunters club for the silver dollar derby from as early as I can remember untill I got married in 83 It was one of my favorite races to go to because of apple creek and the club fixes the best chicken dinner around. last time I was there you got a half a chicken grilled over an open fire , green beans , a roll and I think a pop for $4.50 
http://www.the-daily-record.com/loc...unters-silver-dollar-derby-turns-80-years-old
If they still do it ,the chicken is worth going out there for !
Roy


----------

